# I am Steve Lewis. I am a boat builder. I also have a DW 788. It came without blade clamps. I have ordered some, but would like to purchase comfort blo



## stevelewis517 (3 mo ago)

I would like to purchase comfort blocks. Can you assist me in ordering some? Thank you!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

Hi Steve, what part of the world are you in?
when you say "comfort blocks" are you talking about the large blade clamp knobs?
There are a few (very expensive) machined aluminum additions on the market. But, you can make your own with a free pattern from *Steve Good's website*. Look in the category "Tools" then Scroll Saw Knob. But, the bottom clamp knob under the table is another issue. I removed the plastic clamp knob to make an "extension" and never got around to it. Essentially, it would be a wooden dowel with a recessed epoxy fitting that would fit over the plastic knob.
The search term you would probably use is "Blade Clamp Knob"


----------



## stevelewis517 (3 mo ago)

John Smith_inFL said:


> Hi Steve, what part of the world are you in?
> when you say "comfort blocks" are you talking about the large blade clamp knobs?
> There are a few (very expensive) machined aluminum additions on the market. But, you can make your own with a free pattern from *Steve Good's website*. Look in the category "Tools" then Scroll Saw Knob. But, the bottom clamp knob under the table is another issue. I removed the plastic clamp knob to make an "extension" and never got around to it. Essentially, it would be a wooden dowel with a recessed epoxy fitting that would fit over the plastic knob.
> The search term you would probably use is "Blade Clamp Knob"
> View attachment 3858570


yes, John, the machined expensive ones are the ones I had in mind! I am just getting started using the saw and since mine came without blade clamps at all, my saw is idle. I am in Kalamazoo, Michigan in the USA. It just got cold enough to move me inside. I would post a picture of the boat I am building, but do not know how! If you could let me know how to get a pair of the fancy, expensive ones, i do not mind paying for good work. I am intending to use the saw for making split ribs and small wooden parts for the boat. Can you help?


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Welcome to LJ's. I can't help with the knobs, other than fabricate your own. Drill some holes around a circle then use a hole saw to get a round knob, I made some like that for jigs, and laminated a t-nut between a smaller circle, they work pretty good and cheaper than purchased star knob.









The boat building sounds interesting, I grew up over in Jackson, a long time dream is build a boat myself.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

Steve - how big is this boat you are building ?
I got a really good deal on an older DW-788 a few months ago that was practically unused and in storage for 20 years. I did a lot of YouTube research and just about rebuilt the machine and now it is better than new. If your saw is "used" (or second hand), you need to look into new grease for the bearings before you put a lot of use into it. (YouTube). I saw the machined aluminum "comfort knobs" but forgot where. I'll look into it again. There are also 3-D Printed plastic versions on the market. They all perform the same basic task of adding a larger area for the hands to grip. Therefore, the wooden knob.
I haven't seen the extension for the knob under the table - that one presents a different set of issues due to its hard to reach location.


----------



## stevelewis517 (3 mo ago)

EricFai said:


> Welcome to LJ's. I can't help with the knobs, other than fabricate your own. Drill some holes around a circle then use a hole saw to get a round knob, I made some like that for jigs, and laminated a t-nut between a smaller circle, they work pretty good and cheaper than purchased star knob.
> View attachment 3858580
> 
> 
> The boat building sounds interesting, I grew up over in Jackson, a long time dream is build a boat myself.





EricFai said:


> Welcome to LJ's. I can't help with the knobs, other than fabricate your own. Drill some holes around a circle then use a hole saw to get a round knob, I made some like that for jigs, and laminated a t-nut between a smaller circle, they work pretty good and cheaper than purchased star knob.
> View attachment 3858580
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stevelewis517 (3 mo ago)

John Smith_inFL said:


> Steve - how big is this boat you are building ?
> I got a really good deal on an older DW-788 a few months ago that was practically unused and in storage for 20 years. I did a lot of YouTube research and just about rebuilt the machine and now it is better than new. If your saw is "used" (or second hand), you need to look into new grease for the bearings before you put a lot of use into it. (YouTube). I saw the machined aluminum "comfort knobs" but forgot where. I'll look into it again. There are also 3-D Printed plastic versions on the market. They all perform the same basic task of adding a larger area for the hands to grip. Therefore, the wooden knob.
> I haven't seen the extension for the knob under the table - that one presents a different set of issues due to its hard to reach location.


My present boat being built is the Norwegian Sailing Pram by Simon Watts. It is 11’6” long. Lapstrake.
You should make one! I will regrease my saw. Thanks.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

Steve - here is the one I think you are looking for.
Check your "Conversations" in your avatar photo for the contact details.


----------



## stevelewis517 (3 mo ago)

John Smith_inFL said:


> Steve - here is the one I think you are looking for.
> Check your "Conversations" in your avatar photo for the contact details.
> View attachment 3858585


Hi, John. i think you are right! Thank you. Now I willtry to get the info you sent. I willse if I can find “conversations”.


----------



## JRsgarage (Jan 2, 2017)

I think the guy who makes those is Baily, [email protected]. I had this saved for upgrade but ended up selling.

You could make something like this which is what I use for my current saw


----------



## stevelewis517 (3 mo ago)

John Smith_inFL said:


> Steve - here is the one I think you are looking for.
> Check your "Conversations" in your avatar photo for the contact details.
> View attachment 3858585


Hi, John. I made contact with Marcus via email at the address given. I gave him my name and address and phone#. He said he would send and that they would be $45.


----------



## Davevand (Feb 10, 2016)

You will want to be very careful using those large knobs to not over tighten the clamp. You will spread the clamp and ruin it.
If you need the entire clamp get a Pegas





Pegas Scroll Saw


Scroll Saw and Supplies




www.artcraftersonline.com


----------



## stevelewis517 (3 mo ago)

Davevand said:


> You will want to be very careful using those large knobs to not over tighten the clamp. You will spread the clamp and ruin it.
> If you need the entire clamp get a Pegas
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stevelewis517 (3 mo ago)

Thanks for all of everyone’s help!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

Steve, now that you are pretty much up and running, we're anxious to see some photos of your projects when you have time.
And again, Welcome to the forum !!


----------



## stevelewis517 (3 mo ago)

John Smith_inFL said:


> Steve, now that you are pretty much up and running, we're anxious to see some photos of your projects when you have time.
> And again, Welcome to the forum !!


I will post some boat pix as soon as I can figure out how to do it! Thanks all!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

*Post #1237 in this thread* will get you started with posting photos. Good Luck !!


----------

